# My website, my work, tell me honestly.



## PouyaDH (Apr 4, 2022)

Hi everyone!
I have my website here. 

https://www.pouyadh.com/

I have some varied works on my website; trailer music, thriller, drama, and some kids genre towards the end. 

Please have a listen and let me know what you think thoroughly. 
I tried to keep the website simple and accessible just through a simple down scrolling. 

Do the works sound professional to you?
Is the website too simple?
Do you think I need to make it busier with more tracks and different playlists for different genres? 

Let me know plz.
Thank you


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 4, 2022)

Hi! So far, it looks like a good start. I have a few suggestions...

1) The menu only has "Root" and "Contact". I'm not sure what root means, but I would have a few different menu links, such as About (or bio), Music, Video, Contact. They could either link to a new page, or link to that particular section on a single page.

2) "Welcome" should have the letter E at the end.

3) Just my opinion, but the YouTube video that you embedded doesn't have a shuttle option (fast forward), this should be an option.

4) I would keep the wording in either first person or third person, not a combination of both.

5) The contact page should be a contact form, I don't recommend displaying your email address or you'll be bombarded with spam in your inbox.

Again, these are just my first impressions. A website is a constant work in progress!


----------



## Tag (Apr 4, 2022)

Not GDPR conform. Your site sets many cookies (27!!) without asking the user, if it is allowed to do so. Also 45 errors and 5 warnings in the console. If you were german there would also be missing an imprint - not sure how this is regulated in your country. Here in germany it would be against the law. Regardless of the law: I personally find it more trusting if the artist shows who they are. (-;

Edit:
Send to early, sorry!

I can second the poster before me. And furthermore: I personally do not like website cluttered with so much javascript. You even can find 77 (!!!!!) ".js" in the source of your site. For what? For blending in the texts? If you do not know what the JS does, let it be. Better: write your own JS to only fullfill the needs you really have. Regarding blending text: I find this not clever. If I want to quickly scroll through your page, it takes unneccessary time to "load" the text. Also some texts have shadow, some not. I find it hard to read and not asthetical - I would get rid of shadow in texts anyway. An extra site for contact with only the mail adress, while it ALSO is at the bottom of the home screen is redundant. In that case a single page would be enough and you can get rid of the menu. Also your site seem not to be mobile responsive (example: make your browser window smaller .. the page doesn't really change at all). Also your lighthous score shows just 61 for mobile and 82 for desktop. Could be better; especially for this less content only. And you get 29 errors through https://validator.w3.org/

I am not sure how you exactly made this page, but in case you used third party frameworks etc.: check out what licence they have and if you maybe need to mention them.


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 5, 2022)

Being a WIX website, it explains a few things.


----------



## Tag (Apr 6, 2022)

Ah thanks for clarifying. This is what all these wix.com requests in the console are from.


----------



## PouyaDH (Apr 6, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Hi! So far, it looks like a good start. I have a few suggestions...
> 
> 1) The menu only has "Root" and "Contact". I'm not sure what root means, but I would have a few different menu links, such as About (or bio), Music, Video, Contact. They could either link to a new page, or link to that particular section on a single page.
> 
> ...


These are helpful tips. thank you, Jeremy. 
I chose the Root as if it is home since in theory we're thought the root note in the melody when you end the cadence with it is home. Not sure if it was a smart decision or not lol

Yeah, I can switch the video from YT to Vimeo, that should solve the navigation issues of the video. 

As for other sections such as MUSIC. So you suggest it is better to have more music for display, with different genres?


----------



## PouyaDH (Apr 6, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Being a WIX website, it explains a few things.


Why, is Wix that problematic? should I go for Squarespace now? They're everywhere I turn lol


----------



## PouyaDH (Apr 6, 2022)

Tag said:


> Not GDPR conform. Your site sets many cookies (27!!) without asking the user, if it is allowed to do so. Also 45 errors and 5 warnings in the console. If you were german there would also be missing an imprint - not sure how this is regulated in your country. Here in germany it would be against the law. Regardless of the law: I personally find it more trusting if the artist shows who they are. (-;
> 
> Edit:
> Send to early, sorry!
> ...


Hey Tag, thanks for your input man.
Yeah I'll do the simplifying stuff. Shadows, load times and the contact page and etc. 
Sounds reasonable.

About the JS errors, I have no idea where you're getting the errors. 

Also about the lighthouse score, I'm sorry I didn't follow up on what you mean by it shows 61 for mobile and 82 for desktop. can you elaborate on that? hmm


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 6, 2022)

PouyaDH said:


> Why, is Wix that problematic? should I go for Squarespace now? They're everywhere I turn lol


No, not necessarily. But it could be the reason some people may have issues. However, look at my friend's Jason's website built on Wix. So it can depend how much you can bend Wix to your will. Note that there are 713 instances of ".js" links on his homepage.









WORLD OF OMNISPHERE | RockyMountainSounds


World of Omnisphere at Rocky Mountain Sounds. The largest database of Spectrasonics Omnisphere 2 collections and resources in the world.




www.rockymountainsounds.com





I listened to a few of your videos too, very decent. Good luck!

Andre


----------



## Tag (Apr 7, 2022)

PouyaDH said:


> About the JS errors, I have no idea where you're getting the errors.


If you open your dev console in the browser, generally by pressing F12, you might see errors and warnings. To be fair, I just realized: it can also depend on adblockers you might use. I, for example, get the errors when adblock is enabled. If it is disabled, I only get one or two errors, and some warnings ... and probably google now tracked me without having my consent . . .

Furthermore you can check the HTML "code" with the W3C validator here: https://validator.w3.org/ - this will also show up some wrong HTML tags or so.




PouyaDH said:


> Also about the lighthouse score, I'm sorry I didn't follow up on what you mean by it shows 61 for mobile and 82 for desktop. can you elaborate on that?


The lighthouse score is some kind of overall score you can calculate for websites. It can show things like the performance, accessibility, SEO, etc. - I am not 100% sure, but I guess it is also used by search engines to rate websites. At least some years ago the similar "Page speed score" was meant to be used by google to rate sites or so. Not 100% sure, though, to be honest! (=

In Google Chrome a lighthouse rating is integrated. You Can open the dev tools with F12 and click on the ">>" to show more tabs and choose "Lighthous". Then you can chose some things, e.g. like Mobile or Desktop and the thing will start calculating the score for the actual open site you pressed F12 on.

For more information about lighthouse I found this site: https://web.dev/performance-scoring/




creativeforge said:


> However, look at my friend's Jason's website built on Wix.


This site took me around 20 seconds to load, cannot even calculate a lighthouse score for "Desktop" and has a lighthouse score of 21 for "Mobile". Oops!?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 7, 2022)

PouyaDH said:


> chose the Root as if it is home since in theory we're thought the root note in the melody when you end the cadence with it is home. Not sure if it was a smart decision or not lol


That's a brilliant idea, but the reality is that most visitors probably aren't that versed in music theory. IMO, keep it simple and easy to navigate. If a prospective client finds it confusing, they'll just leave.


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 7, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> That's a brilliant idea, but the reality is that most visitors probably aren't that versed in music theory. IMO, keep it simple and easy to navigate. If a prospective client finds it confusing, they'll just leave.


A general rule for visitors: "Don't make me think. Show me."


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 7, 2022)

The embedded youtube video has 2 big problems: It doesn't start with music right away and I can't skip ahead because the feature seems to be disabled on purpose?!
I would put the soundcloud embeds at the top and the video at the bottom.


Regarding the text "My brother's BC Rich was the first instrument I held and that was the catalyst of what needed to come to life in me"

Not everyone knows what a BC Rich is. I would write "electric guitar" instead.



PouyaDH said:


> These are helpful tips. thank you, Jeremy.
> I chose the Root as if it is home since in theory we're thought the root note in the melody when you end the cadence with it is home. Not sure if it was a smart decision or not lol



Too clever imho, just call it music, portfolio, home, or something like that. Tech savvy people will think you mean root as in root folder, which still makes sense but still feels weird in the context. I wouldn't bloat it into more (sub) categories. You really only need the two you have imho.


Overall I'd give you a passing grade because I was able to hear music within a few seconds of visiting the site, that is the most important thing and everything else should be in service of that.

The music sounded very good to me, skipping through the tracks. Maybe add some more "stuff that builds trust", like references to past clients/projects, and maybe a friendly photo of you in your studio.


----------



## PouyaDH (Apr 8, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> Too clever imho, just call it music, portfolio, home, or something like that. Tech savvy people will think you mean root as in root folder, which still makes sense but still feels weird in the context. I wouldn't bloat it into more (sub) categories. You really only need the two you have imho.





creativeforge said:


> A general rule for visitors: "Don't make me think. Show me."





creativeforge said:


> A general rule for visitors: "Don't make me think. Show me."


Couldn't agree more. 
so many little nuances that don't seem much at first.
Thanks for your time guys. Mush appreciated


----------



## cel4145 (Apr 8, 2022)

Here's a visual Web design suggestion.

Shadow effects on text and like you have on the YouTube video went out of style 15 years or more ago.

Now sure. I've seen it used occasionally effectively when it was well integrated into a design. But I think in your case, it's making your website look very dated, and not in a good way.


----------

